
FOCUS: psychoactive programs for contemplation, focus, concentration, attention - greyxp
https://open.spotify.com/user/ppcinside/playlist/2zEB91GBMxBObhzR1iD6JE
======
greyxp
Reliable psychoactive programs for contemplation, focus, concentration,
attention. Includes the latest developments in the field of psychoacoustics,
incorporating multiband Theta brainwave entrainment technologies including
Hemi-Sync® binaural beats, monaural beats and Isochronic tones.

